# ISPConfig und Webdateimanager



## xtruthx (30. Dez. 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Also ISPConfig ist für mich totales Neuland. Ich bin Azubi für FI/Sys in einem Softwarhouse, welches unter anderem auch eine Mediendesignfirma beherbergt. 

Ich habe das Projekt eingelastet bekommen, einen Webserver mit laufenden Webseiten, Webapplikation und Serviceportal in Form eines Webdateisystems (webdav) für Down und Upload. Die Webseiten werden mit Typo3 betrieben. 

Es besteht die Anforderung hier, das Webdav zu ersetzen durch ein Moderneres, die Zugriffsrechteverwaltung besser zu managen (durch die Abreiten der Mediendesigner gab es da oft probleme). Wegen letzterem würde ich gerne ISPConfig benutzten, da es Open Source ist und die Möglichkeit bietet durch die Hostingfunktion, die Rechte für die Medien-gestallter klar zu definieren und das System so zu schützen. SSL wird ja ebenfalls unterstützt.

Deshalb die Frage: bin ich auf dem Richtigen Weg? Ich weis es ist eine oft gestellte Frage und ich konnte auch, schon lesen das ein Webdateimanger nicht in ISPConfig Panel integriert werden kann, deshalb stelle ich sie erst gar nicht und Frage an dieser Stelle:
Hätte jemand für mich einen Tipp, für einen  Webdateimanger, der es mir ermöglicht Webupload und Download bereit zu stellen udn einfach in der Usability ist und integer in Verbindung mit einer Netzwerkresourcen-Verknüpfung in Win etc.?

Für eure Hilfe möchte ich mich im voraus Bedanken. Ich denke wenn ISPConfig wirklich, nach dem Testing für uns passen sollte und es zum Einsatz kommt, freue ich mich schon auf die Mitarbeit in der Community, da ISPConfig in meinen Augen eine kleine Feine alternative zu den viel zu teuren Parallels Produkten ist. Jetzt muss es nur noch unseren Anforderungen gerecht werden, andernfalls muss ich doch alles manuell Konfigurieren und basteln

[edit]
Habe ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich natürlich den gesamten Content des alten Webserver migrieren muss. D.h bestehende Dateistrukturen mit Inhalten, Webseiteninstallation, Tomcatconnector-Config für die Webapplikation usw..

Grüße
xtruthx


----------



## planet_fox (30. Dez. 2009)

Also ISPConfig kann keinen Tomcat verwalten. Sollang du auf Apache2 basis und ftp arbeitest bast das soweit. 

Was meinst du mit 



> Webdateimanger


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2010)

Typo3 hat doch einen integrierten webbasierten dateimanager, Du brauchst dafür also keine extra Software. Und für normales Dateimanagement nimmst Du am besten FTP, wie planet_fox schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

Planetfox dein Postfach ist voll.

Nun gut ich kann aber in der Hostconfig, trotzdem den Tomcatconnector konfigurieren oder? Ich hatte mir halt überlegt neben ISPConfig für den Webdateiaustausch, es soll ja ein SSL-Geschützter UP und Download möglich sein, ein separates FTP Konzept einzusetzen. Bisher ist es ja Webdav aber damit ist man hier unzufrieden und es soll ne Alternative her. Das Problem ist halt es soll eine bessere Userverwaltung her, damit die Webdesigner besser arbeiten können, ohne Rechteprobleme und ohne mit 777 rumfuschen zu müssen.


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Du scheinst bis jetzt ISPConfig noch nicht installiert oder Dich mit den Funktionen beschäftigt zu haben.




> Das Problem ist halt es soll eine bessere Userverwaltung her, damit die Webdesigner besser arbeiten können, ohne Rechteprobleme und ohne mit 777 rumfuschen zu müssen.


Und genau das hast Du ja mit ISPConfig.

- Keine Rechte müssen geändert werden, da FTP User und PHP Web User identisch sind.
- Es können beliebig viele FTP User zum administrieren pro web angelegt werden.


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

Doch ich habe bereits ISPConfig auf einer Testmaschine konfiguriert aber noch nicht richtig Produktiv getestet. Das es die Funktionen hat weis ich, deshalb möchte ich es ja Einsetzen, die Frage ist nur wie es sich zu den anderen Bedürfnissen verhält.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

Du benötigst dann sowas wie einen ftp webfrontend oder so, wobei ich sagen würde das dies sehr zäh ist für deine webmenschen


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von xtruthx:


> Doch ich habe bereits ISPConfig auf einer Testmaschine konfiguriert aber noch nicht richtig Produktiv getestet. Das es die Funktionen hat weis ich, deshalb möchte ich es ja Einsetzen, die Frage ist nur wie es sich zu den anderen Bedürfnissen verhält.


Zum up und Download von dateien kannst Du einen beliebigen FTP Client verwenden. Z.B. fireftp

Webbasierte FTP Clients sind grundsätzlich für den produktiven Betrieb nicht wirklich geeignet. Außerdem hat die meiste Software die von Webdesignern eingesetzt wird auch integrierte FTP Clients, wie z.B. Dreamweaver. Ansonsten ist FireFTP, ein Plugin für Firefox, eine gute Alternative. Es gibt auch software, welche das FTP Verzeichnis als Windows Laufwerk mappt, also alles ganz einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

Ok meine Rede aber Till hats besser formuliert  . Problem ist halt nur die Sachen mit den rechten das wird sich nicht wirklich verhindern lassen. Je nachdem benötigst du aber auch diese Möglichkeit bei bestimmten Webs


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Wieso problem mit den Rechten? Wenn Du suexec auswählst und php-fcgi, läuft alles unter dem gleichen User wie beim FTP. Alos es gibt keine Rechte-Probleme. Und wenn Du einen FTP User auf ein bestimmtes Unterverzeichnis beschränken willst, kannst Du das ja auch in ISPConfig.


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Es gibt auch software, welche das FTP Verzeichnis als Windows Laufwerk mappt, also alles ganz einfach zu handhaben.


Das hört sich gut an, denn ich denke das mit dem Firefoxplugin fällt für uns Flach, wie gesagt es muss halt einfach SSL gesichert sein. 

Und es separat betreiben zu können, hört sich auch ganz gut an. Das Problem ist wir wollen unsere Webleute nur noch darauf beschränken in den htdocs Verzeichnissen zu arbeiten und ihnen die Möglichkeit lassen Content Upzuloaden, mehr nicht. Alles andere wird in Zukunft von uns Administriert, mit dem Dateimanagment haben die dirket auch nichts zu tun außer, dass sie User sind.

Und das Rechteproblem wie schon gesagt ist ja mit ISPConfig erledigt. Denn mit ISPConfig kann ich ja dann für das htdocs Verzeichnis User anlegen, die normal arbeiten können. Jailkit manuell zu konfigurieren ohne so ein Webfrontend wie ISPConfig es bietet wäre glaub ich viel zu stressig.


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Ähmmm, FTP kann genauso SSL gesichert sein. Das kann doch jeder FTP client. Sieh Dir das doch einfach mal genauer an. Unter umständen musst Du dafür noch auf dem Server ein SSL Cert für den FTP Daemon erstellen, das ist alles.


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

Mhm, stimmt eigentlich, dumm von mir, verbuch ich mal als Anfängerfehler.
Ich denke auch, das ISPConfig das richtige wäre, nur muss ich erst noch meinen Kollegen überzeugen, der ist der Meinung es wäre too much, da wir keine Host Reseller sindund schlägt webmin vor.

So wie ich das alles verstehe ist es egal, was man um ISP herum noch alles Konfiguriert, es lässt sich halt nur nicht in ISP integrieren richtig?


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

ne ich mein 777 und sowas


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

jetzt kann ich dir grad nicht folgen! Ich habe mich jetzt mal für net2ftp entschieden.

Oder hast du einen besseren Vorschlag Till? Planet Fox?


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

Ja versuchs mal damit, aber ich denke nicht das dir das Freude bereiten wird.


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

was würdet ihr den so vorschlagen anstatt webdav und co.?


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

transportmäßig seh ich nur zwei dav und ftp . Was spricht denn gegen ein FTP Programm ?


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

siehe unten! sry!


----------



## xtruthx (4. Jan. 2010)

die meisten Firmen an die wir ausliefern haben strickte Systeminstallationen auf den das Installieren solcher FTP Zugriffstools verboten ist usw. Ergo muss das FTPtool, entweder als Netzwerkresoucre zu mounten sein oder in allen Standard Internet Explorern funktionieren.

[edit] ich habe ja schon pure-ftpd, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

Was sit mit einem FTP Client der cniht Installiert werden müsste.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/FileZilla-Portable_20732524.html

und ich denke es müsste noch mehr geben.


----------



## xtruthx (5. Jan. 2010)

das kommt leider auch nicht in frage der Up und Download muss, Explorer basierenden sein. Das ist bei diesen Firmen strickt geregelt.


----------



## fuxifux (5. Jan. 2010)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das Weiter:
http://www.phpwebftp.com/

Ich hab das schon mal im Notfall verwendet...

Edit: allerdings musst Du beachten, dass sehr große Dateien oft durch php-Limitierungen nicht übertragen werden können.
(max. Upload-Size, max. Script executionTime,...)


----------



## xtruthx (5. Jan. 2010)

danke für den Tipp, aber ich sehe da nicht die Möglichkeit es sicher zu gestalten und ist daher nicht so geeignet. 

Ich versuche gerade net2ftp, auf mein ftp aufzusetzen. Nur leider komme ich da überhaupt nicht weiter.

Bin bald am verzweifeln. Am liebsten würde ich bei webdav bleiben.


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2010)

Nimm doch einfach NetDrive:

http://lifehacker.com/software/feat...-remote-file-systems-with-netdrive-300997.php


----------



## xtruthx (5. Jan. 2010)

ich weis ich bin ein schwerer "Kunde" aber es soll ganz klar Webbased sein, das ist die Vorgabe. Die habe nicht ich gemacht. Drittools sind in keiner weise zulässig, egal ob free oder portable.

Deshalb ärger ich mich mit net2ftp (webbased) jetzt rum und steige grad absolut nicht durch, ob das was ist bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher. Hatte noch phpfilenavigator gefunden, aber das sieht mir zu unsicher aus.

Auf jedenfall ist schon mal klar, dass ich ISPConfig Testen werde und es zu 90% zum Einsatz kommt, da es die Möglichkeit bietet die Abreit für die Webdesigner leichter zu stellen und zu Kontrollieren.


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2010)

Es gibt prinzipiell kein webbasiertes Tool das man auch nur halbwegs produktiv einsetzen kann. Macht auch niemand, und ich hab nun wiorklich schon für viele, auch große internationale Unternehmen gearbeitet. Das was Du willst, macht niemand und es macht auch keinen Sinn, da der Produktivitätsverlust für alle Anwender extrem ist.


----------



## xtruthx (5. Jan. 2010)

Ok dann werde ich das jetzt so Akzeptieren, da es ja eigentlich auch Richtig so ist. Ich mache mir ja nicht die Vorgaben und ich bin was das betrifft, deiner Meinung. 

Also hältst du auch Prinzipiell nichts von net2ftp usw.?

Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass ich einfach pure-ftp mit einem ssl versehe und gut ist oder einfach bei webdav zu bleiben.

Danke für die Geduld bis jetzt.


----------



## xtruthx (12. Jan. 2010)

Also das Thema ist doch nicht vom Tisch! Es wir ausdrücklich ein Down und Uploadportal auf https-Basis gewünscht, da z.b die Firmen die standard FTP-Ports nicht frei bekommen usw.


----------



## planet_fox (12. Jan. 2010)

hm dann mach es mit net2ftp erst mal, musst halt dir denken ich muss ja nicht mit arbeiten.


----------

